# آيات من الكتاب المقدس عن الاستشهاد، الاضطهاد



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2013)

*
*​*




"لقد صبر اخوتنا على ألم ساعة، ثم فازوا بحياة أبدية.  وهم في عهد الله"
 (سفر المكابيين الثاني 7: 36)







"جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 12)





"طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ" 
(إنجيل متى 5: 10)





"لأَنِّي مِنْ أَجْلِكَ احْتَمَلْتُ الْعَارَ. غَطَّى الْخَجَلُ وَجْهِي"
 (سفر المزامير 69: 7)




"فَلاَ تَخْجَلْ بِشَهَادَةِ رَبِّنَا، وَلاَ بِي أَنَا أَسِيرَهُ، بَلِ اشْتَرِكْ فِي احْتِمَالِ
 الْمَشَقَّاتِ لأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ بِحَسَبِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 1: 8)


"بَارِكُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا وَلاَ تَلْعَنُوا"
 (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 14)



"إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ" 
(إنجيل يوحنا 15: 18)



"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ،
 بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ"
 (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 19)



"نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي 
جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ،
 أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا"
 (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 1: 4، 5)




"لاَ تَضْطَهِدِ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ تُضَايِقْهُ، لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ" 
(سفر الخروج 22: 21)





"كَثِيرُونَ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ وَمُضَايِقِيَّ. أَمَّا شَهَادَاتُكَ فَلَمْ أَمِلْ عَنْهَا"
 (سفر المزامير 119: 157)



"أَصْغِ إِلَى صُرَاخِي، لأَنِّي قَدْ تَذَلَّلْتُ جِدًّا. نَجِّنِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ، 
لأَنَّهُمْ أَشَدُّ مِنِّي" 
(سفر المزامير 142: 6)





"أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَ. اذْكُرْنِي وَتَعَهَّدْنِي وَانْتَقِمْ لِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ.
بِطُولِ أَنَاتِكَ لاَ تَأْخُذْنِي. اِعْرِفِ احْتِمَالِي الْعَارَ لأَجْلِكَ"
 (سفر إرميا 15: 15)






"أَجْرُوا حَقًّا وَعَدْلًا، وَأَنْقِذُوا الْمَغْصُوبَ مِنْ يَدِ الظَّالِمِ، وَالْغَرِيبَ 
وَالْيَتِيمَ وَالأَرْمَلَةَ. لاَ تَضْطَهِدُوا وَلاَ تَظْلِمُوا"
 (سفر إرميا 22: 3)





"الْمَزْرُوعُ عَلَى الأَمَاكِنِ الْمُحْجِرَةِ هُوَ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ الْكَلِمَةَ،
 وَحَالًا يَقْبَلُهَا بِفَرَحٍ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ أَصْلٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، بَلْ هُوَ إِلَى حِينٍ. 
فَإِذَا حَدَثَ ضِيقٌ أَوِ اضْطِهَادٌ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْكَلِمَةِ فَحَالًا يَعْثُرُ" 
(إنجيل متى 13: 20، 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 4: 16، 17)





"اُذْكُرُوا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا
 قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كَلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كَلاَمَكُمْ"
 (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 20)





"أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ؟ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ"
 (سفر أعمال الرسل 7: 52)





"نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ"
 (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 12)




"مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ. 
 مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ.  
حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 8-10)



"أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ 
لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ"
 (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 12: 10)




"يَنْبَغِي  لَنَا أَنْ نَشْكُرَ اللهَ كُلَّ حِينٍ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ أَيُّهَا  الإِخْوَةُ كَمَا يَحِقُّ، لأَنَّ إِيمَانَكُمْ يَنْمُو كَثِيرًا
 وَمَحَبَّةُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ جَمِيعًا بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ تَزْدَادُ، حَتَّى إِنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا 
نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ 
وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ 
اللهِ  الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا.  إِذْ هُوَ عَادِلٌ عِنْدَ  اللهِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يُضَايِقُونَكُمْ يُجَازِيهِمْ ضِيقًا،
 وَإِيَّاكُمُ الَّذِينَ تَتَضَايَقُونَ رَاحَةً مَعَنَا، عِنْدَ اسْتِعْلاَنِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ
 مَعَ مَلاَئِكَةِ قُوَّتِهِ، فِي نَارِ لَهِيبٍ، مُعْطِيًا نَقْمَةً لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ اللهَ، وَالَّذِينَ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ 
إِنْجِيلَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِينَ سَيُعَاقَبُونَ بِهَلاَكٍ أَبَدِيٍّ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ وَمِنْ
 مَجْدِ قُوَّتِهِ، مَتَى جَاءَ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ فِي قِدِّيسِيهِ وَيُتَعَجَّبَ مِنْهُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
 لأَنَّ شَهَادَتَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ صُدِّقَتْ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 1: 3-10)


"جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 12)*​


----------



## bent el noor (17 أبريل 2013)

ايات رائعه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أبريل 2013)

ميرسي كتيييييير استاذي
للايات الجميييييله اكييد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2016)

"جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 12)


----------



## peace_86 (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*آمين..

جاءت الآيات في وقتها*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2016)

امين
ايات جميله وفعلا فى وقتها  
شكرااااا اخى النهيسى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

